# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  بخصوص : الايات اللي ساعدتني في رجوع زوجي

## لولو بوظبي

مساكم / صباحكم بنفسج


انا اتصلت في شيخ ثقه كلمته شخصياً والله يشهد
ع كلامي سألته عن مدى مصداقية الموضوع :

وقريت عليه الايات :


3 مرات: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (7)

3 مرات: قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ {1} اللهُ الصَّمَدُ {2} لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ {3} وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ{4}
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ {1} مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ {2} وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ {3}
وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ {4} وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ {5}.
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ {1} مَلِكِ النَّاسِ {2} إِلَهِ النَّاسِ {3} مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ {4} الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ {5} مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ {6}.

3 مرات: وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى

3 مرات: إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَجْعِهِ لَقَادِرٌ 

الباجي مرة وحده بس:
هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ (22)
هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (23)
هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (24)

يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُن فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ (16)

لا حول ولا قوة ألا بالله

تكونين على وضوء وتقرينه في أي وقت بس المهم انج تتيقنين ان ربج بيرد لج ريلج أو أي شي ضايع منج

قالي هذا مايجوز ، وهذا من الخرافات والبدع
وقالي مايجوز استخدام القران بهذه
الطريقه وسألني عن الحرمه 

قالي كيف يعني زوجها طلقها؟

قلت له لا ياشيخ رجع لها بعد مشكله

قالي هذي بدعه لايجوز 

اطلب من الاداره الموقره في حال نزول مثل هالمواضيع التثبت من الكلام ومن ثم حذفه اذا كان
بدعه لانه من بعض الحريم يصدقون كل شي
و أي شي


اللهم اني قد بلغت اللهم ف اشهد 
وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد و على
اله وصحبه و المرسلين والتابعين ومن
تبعهم باحسن الى يوم الدين 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

اول ماقريت موضوعها تشككت الصراحه .. وقريت اغلب الردود وجفت الكل متحمس .. ونسيت السالفه اني اسال عن مدى صحة الكلام الي تقوله !

يمكن زوجها رجع بعد ما راجع نفسه مب من الايات الي قرتها !!! مجرد صدفه وهي صدقت الشي انه من الايات !!


يزاج الله خير انج تكفلتي وبينتي لنا ان مايجوز .. وفي ميزان حسناتج فديتج =)

----------


## لولو بوظبي

وياج يارب ولا شكر ع واجب اختي

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

جزاج الله خير ..

----------


## العنود20

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## القناصه

هيه والله الحــــــــــريم يصدقون كل شي 

وتسلميييييييييييين على الموضوع المفيد جزاك الله خيرا ^.^

----------


## Mall.08

سبحان الله ... الله القادر على كل شيء

مشكوره اختي 
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الجوري2005

جزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Just.Me

يزااااااااااج الله خييييييير

----------


## ملاك ad

يزاج الله الله الف خير

----------


## ss91

يزاج الله خير عاهتمامج 
و هذي فعلا بدعة لا يجووز اتباعها 
وطبعا كل بدعه ظلاله وكل ظلاله في النار 
الله يعافينا واياكم شر البدع والمنكرات وعذاب النار

----------


## ♛ ＬＡ ＱＵＥＥＮＳ

بالعكس مايخصه 

لو تشوفون اغلب الايات فيها لجوء الى الله

يعني الواحد يدعي ربه باسماءه الحسنى فان شاء الله الله مابيرده خاصة لو الطلب من القلب وفيه توكل على الله ويقين

----------


## باربي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## راعية الدار.

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلبي من ألماس

اكيد مافي دليل شرعي ان هالايات ممكن ترد لج زوجج او شي جي .. لكن مثل ما قالت وحدة من الخوات .. هي تقرا قرآن .. 

والقرآن دوا لكل العلل .. والله اعلم بالنيات .. وربي يعطي كل انسان على نيته .. 

الحمدلله انها ما راحت لمشعوذين او حتى اتبعت خرافات غريبة .. كل اللي سوته انها قرت قرآن وبيقين ان المشاكل بينها وبين ريلها تنحل .. 

فالنهاية انا لا افتي ولا اغلط الشيخ .. مجرد راااااي .. والسموحة منكم

----------


## مجهولة الهويه

عزيزتي

أنا بعد ماقريت موضوعج اللي هو رد على موضوعي

الصراحة شكيت اني مسويه ذنب عظيم وباخذ ذنوب كل اللي بيقرون هالآيات

وحتى طلبت من إدارة المنتدى انهم يمسحون موضوعي

وطرشت حق الهيئة العامة للشؤون الاسلاميه اسألهم عن موضوع الآيات فكان هذا ردهم:

فنسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينفعنا جميعا بالقرآن، ولم يرد في السنة أمر خاص بقراءة آيات معينة لاسترداد المفقود.
والقرآن عموما هو لما قرئ له ويجوز أن تسأل الله بعد قراءته ما شئت من رد مفقود أو غيره، في سنن الترمذي من حديث عمران ابن حصين رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من قرأ القرآن فليسأل الله به، فإنه سيجيء أقوام يقرءون القرآن يسألون به الناس".
قال بعض العلماء: (أي فليطلب من الله تعالى بالقرآن ما شاء من أمور الدنيا والآخرة لا من الناس). والله تعالى أعلم.
والخلاصة: 
لم يرد في السنة أمر خاص بقراءة آيات معينة لاسترداد المفقود، والقرآن عموما هو لما قرئ له ويجوز أن تسأل الله بعد قراءته ما شئت من رد مفقود أو غيره، والله تعالى أعلم.

يعني آخر شي هي آيات قرآنية ومافيها شي يعني مش بدعه

وحتى سألتهم عن الدعاء:
"دخلت عليك بلا إله إلا الله وألجمت فاك بلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله"

وكان ردهم:
"هذا لم نطلع له على أصل ولا حرج في الدعاء به طالما أنه ليس فيه تعدٍ على من ستدخل عليه"

----------


## mrs.abk

> عزيزتي
> 
> أنا بعد ماقريت موضوعج اللي هو رد على موضوعي
> 
> الصراحة شكيت اني مسويه ذنب عظيم وباخذ ذنوب كل اللي بيقرون هالآيات
> 
> وحتى طلبت من إدارة المنتدى انهم يمسحون موضوعي
> 
> وطرشت حق الهيئة العامة للشؤون الاسلاميه اسألهم عن موضوع الآيات فكان هذا ردهم:
> ...


كلامج صحيح .. 

أنا أقرى يس وقت الخوف والجزع .. وأقراها 7 مرات إذا كنت أنتظر تحقيق شيء مهم ومصيري .. 

أقرى الفاتحة على قلبي إذا حسيت برجفة 7 مرات 


وأقرى أدعية طويلة لتيسير الأمور 

وأردد دايما ( اللهم إني أسألك رزقا لا تجعل لأحد علي فيه منه، ولا لك علي في الأخرة تبعة .. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ) .. 

الدعاء ماله نص محدد .. ودامه قرأن ودعاء شرعي نقدر نستعين بالله ونقراه وندعي به ..

----------


## لولو بوظبي

حلو وزين انج مسحتي الموضوع اختي لانه لانه بدعه  :1: 
انا يبت لكن فتوى والشيخ هذا ثقه ومن شاء فليؤمن !!!

----------


## لولو بوظبي

وهاي من اسلام ويب ولو في ايات ترد الزوج كان ذكرها الشيخ 
بسالشيخ هنا ذكر بعض الامور اللي ممكن نستبدل فيها
معتقداتنا
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=146799

----------


## ام زايد21

هو طبعا ما فى نص بالقران يقول نقرا هالايات فى موقف معين بس بعد يوم ورد بالقران (قل ادعوا الله الى اخر الاية ) لم يحدد صيغة للدعاء لازم نلتزم فيها يعنى العبد يتقرب لربه بالدعاء والرجاء والتوسل ودام هذا التقرب بالدعاء بالايات القرانية شو الضرر او شو البدعة فيها يعنى يوم واحدة يالسة على سجادتها تناجى ربها بما فى خاطرها من كلمات من دون تنسيق او ترتيب او فصاحة بمنتهى العفوية وكلام نابع من داخلها شو المشكلة او اذا استعانت بايات من القران ما اظنى فيها مشكلة او حرمانية وهذا راى شخصى وبالاخير العلم عند الله

----------


## سبونجيه

هذي ايات استغفر الله مب كلام حرام ،، مافيها شي حتي في ايات حفظ الاجنه القران وسورة البقره وحتي في ايات شفاء بس المقصد لاتركزون عشي واحد ونيه وحده مثلا الاستغفار فقط بنيه رجوع شي غلط لازم تكون توبتج لرب العالمين وتدعين كل شي وعقب تدعين وتركزين عشي واحد احنا مانصلي او نقرا قران لمشكله محدده لكل شي ولكن يمر الشخص بظروف ويرتجي ربه والقران كلام الله مافيه شي افضل من الدعاء العادي

----------


## لولو بوظبي

اسالوا المشايخ ليش

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

السؤال:

فضيلة الشيخ كثيرا ما ينتشر على شبكة الإنترتت تخصيص آيات أوسور أو أدعية معينة بخصائص وفضائل من غير استناد على خبـر منقول ، أو أداء عبادة على صورة معينة ، كمن يقول نصوم جماعيا ردا على التطاول على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلا ، أو نقول الليلة جماعة ردا عليهم ، ونحو ذلك وبعضهم يقول في بعض ما تقدم أنه يكفي التجربة ، فما هو الحكم احسن الله إليك ؟

*****************

جواب الشيخ:



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد : 



قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالــــة ) رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وغيرهما ـ وقال ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ماليس منه فهو رد ) ـ رواه مسلم.



وقد قرر العلماء على أن من أحدث عبادة بهواه ، 



أو جعل عبادة على هيئة ما بهواه ، 



أو خصص عبادة أو ذكر أو دعاء بفضل مخصوص ، بغير دليل ، 



فهذا هو الإحداث في الدين المنهي عنه .



ولفظ ( كل ) في الحديث يدل على العموم ، فكل إحداث منهي عنه محرم ، ولكن قد يكون الأمر من الوسائل المباحة ، وليس من البدع ، كتنقيط المصاحف ، ورفع صوت المؤذن بالمكبرات .. إلخ ، فهذا يدخل في باب ( الوسائل لها حكم المقاصد ) ، وليس في باب ( الإحداث في الدين ) ، وكم حدث بسبب الخلط بين البابين ، من سوء فهم . 



ومعلوم أن الحفاظ على الدين نقيا كما أنزل ، خاليا من البدع ، من مقاصد الدين العامة العظيمة ، وفتح باب الإحداث ، بحجة البدعة الحسنة ، من أعظم الأخطار على الشريعة . 



ذلك أنه لو فتح الباب ، لقام كلّ شخص يستحسن بهواه ما يستحسنه ، ويضيفه إلى دين الله ، فتضيع السنة ، وتكثر البدع والمحدثات .



ولو فتح باب الاستحسان بالهوى ، والقول بالرأي المحض ، في خصائص آيات القرآن ، والأدعية ، والأذكار ، وفضائلها ، لأدّى ذلك إلى فوضى لاتحصى ، فالواجب الاقتصار في ذلك على ما ورد في السنة من المأثورات ، وما يستند على النصوص الواردات .



ولأنّ في دعوى أنّ هذا الدعاء مجرب في الزواج ، وذاك الدعاء مجرب في جلب الأرزاق ، وثالث مجرب في إنجاب الأولاد ..إلخ ، بغير دليل ولا استناد على أثر ، ولا اعتماد على خبر ، إشعــار ا بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك دلالة أمته على خير نافع ، ولهذا احتيج إلى هذا الإستدراك ، أو ذالك !!



والحال أننا وجدنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ترك شيئا من أبواب الخير إلا ودل فيه على دعاء له خصيصة ، أو ذِكـر له فضيلة ، وشرع للمسلم أن يدعو الله لما ألمـه مطلقا ، من غير دعوى تخصيص ، لم يرد فيها تنصيص ، فلمــاذا نعرض عما ورد إلى استحسان مجرد ؟!



وقــد كان الصحابة ينهون عن البدع والمحدثات ، أشد من نهيهم عن المعاصي ، خشية أن يزاد في الدين ماليس منه.



ولهذا وردفي الأثر عمر بن يحيى بن عمرو بن سلمه الهمداني قال : حدثني أبي قال : كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة ، فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد ، فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري ، فقال : أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد ؟ قلنا:لا ، فجلس معنا حتى خرج ، فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا ، فقال له أبو موسى : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته ، ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا ، قال : فما هو ؟ فقال : إن عشت فستراه ، قال : رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ، ينتظرون الصلاة ، في كل حلقة رجل ، وفي أيديهم حصى ، فيقول : كبروا مائة ، فيكبرون مائة ، فيقول : هللوا مائة ، فيهللون مائة ، ويقول سبحوا مائة ، فيسبحون مائة ، قال : فماذا قلت لهم ؟ قال : ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك ، قال : أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم ، وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ؟ ثم مضى ومضينا معه ، حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق ، فوقف عليهم ، فقال : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! حصى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح ، قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء ، ويحكم يا أمة محمد ! ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبل ، وآنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدى من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحو باب ضلالة ؟ ! قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! ما أردنا إلا الخير ، قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه رواه الدارمي

والله اعلم


موقع الشيخ حامد بن عبدالله

----------


## نفحه أمل =)

وايد لاحظت ف المنتدى انه بعض العضوات يشوفن الاقتباس والتعليق بانه اهانه لهن ! 

اول شي صاحبه الموضوع يزاج الله خير لانج سألتي وها من حقج والمفروض كل وحده تسويه واللي سويتيه صح لانه الواحد ما يبا يدخل ف متاهات هو في غنى عنها خاصه انه موضوع ديني وفيه آيات .. 

وتعليقي ع موضوع العضوه ( الايات اللي ساعدتني في رجوع زوجي ) اختيه انتي بحسن نيه ما سويتي شي غلط وقريتي هالآيات ودعيتي من قلبج والحمدلله ربج ردلج ريلج بس من رايي انه ماله داعي وحده تدخل ف هالمداخل وتنصح الباقي بها وتحط موضوع عنه الا اذا كانت ذو اختصاص وشأن ف هالموضوع ومتأكده انها ما بتلقى اي آراء تعكس هالشي وما بتحطها ف اسئله شك وحيره .. يحضرني مثال بسيط عن حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التيمم في ما معناه انه اذا يا وقت الصلاه وما عندنا ماي ف نتيمم .. ف هالمثال لو طرحتي موضوع وفسرتي وكتبتي عنه كل شي ما بتحصلين وحده تعارضج لانه شي ثابت وكلنا نعرف عنه والاختلاف بيكون ف طريقه التيمم البعض يعرفها والبعض لا .. 

ختاما لـ كلامي " نحن مب علماء دين " اللهم عندنا من العلم في الدين اللي نيسر به حياتنا ونعرف الحلال من الحرام ف الوحده تخاف ربها ف نفسها ومن طرح مواضيع مشابهه الا اذا كانت على يقين وسألت وتأكدت منه قبل الطرح اما اذا اشيا مجربه من عامه الناس ف الافضل انه الوحده اذا تؤمن ب هالشي تسويه بروحها واذا تبا تخبر الناس ك نصيحه ف تسأل عالم دين او شيخ عشان ما يكون ف ذمتها  :27:  


والسموحه =)

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## NiceLondon

*تسلمين أختي بارك الله فيج*

----------


## راحت أيامك

مشكوووورة

----------


## seemaa2022

> السؤال:
> 
> فضيلة الشيخ كثيرا ما ينتشر على شبكة الإنترتت تخصيص آيات أوسور أو أدعية معينة بخصائص وفضائل من غير استناد على خبـر منقول ، أو أداء عبادة على صورة معينة ، كمن يقول نصوم جماعيا ردا على التطاول على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلا ، أو نقول الليلة جماعة ردا عليهم ، ونحو ذلك وبعضهم يقول في بعض ما تقدم أنه يكفي التجربة ، فما هو الحكم احسن الله إليك ؟
> 
> *****************
> 
> جواب الشيخ:
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :
> قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالــــة ) رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وغيرهما ـ وقال ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ماليس منه فهو رد ) ـ رواه مسلم.
> ...


2- عن عائشة بنت سعد بن أبي وقاص، عن أبيها رضي الله عنه أنه دخل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة، وبين يديها نوى – أو حصى – تسبح به، فقال: "أخبرك بما هو أيسر عليك من هذا، أو أفضل؟ "فقال :" سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في السماء، سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في الأرض، سبحان الله عدد ما بين ذلك، سبحان الله عدد ما هو خالق، والله أكبر، مثل ذلك، والحمد لله، مثل ذلك، ولا إله إلا الله، مثل ذلك، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، مثل ذلك" 

رواه أبو داود، والترمذي، وقال، حديث حسن غريب من حديث سعد، والنسائي، وابن حبان في صحيحه، والحاكم وقال: صحيح الإسناد.

----------


## ليندااااا

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------

